# Yellow Magic DNP and Nausea



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

I started a DNP course two day ago and so far I have taken 125mg each day, for two days. I will take the third tablet later today.

Last night the heat started to show itself, it was minor and just like I was sitting in the sun. I wasn't really sweating but just warm/hot.

However, nausea also kicked in about 7am this morning and I feel pretty crap. Anyone know how to combat this whilst taking DNP? My stomach has been doing somersaults and I just threw up and had to stop typing this up.

I don't know whether its solely the DNP as a bug has been doing the rounds.

I have been taking

3g Vit C

800iu of Vitamin 3

3 Electrolyte tabs a day from Myprotein

multivit

ALA

I've been consuming roughly 1800 cals a day and having about 4-4.5 litres of water a day to start with, as I'm not that thirsty yet.

Any experience of this and advice is appreciated


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

Why 3 g of vit c? Out of interest that's all


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

It's just to help combat the extra free radicals in the body that you get when taking DNP. @DiggyV is the best person to ask, he has also posted quite a lot of good information in previous threads about it all. Very helpful information, so if you are going to run DNP it's worth a look.

It appears that my sickness yesterday was just a bug. The rest of the family had it last week and my son also had it yesterday after me. I still don't feel great today but far better than yesterday

I struggled to drink water, let alone eat which isn't good on dnp. Thankfully I am early on in my cycle and therefore it hasn't fully kicked in.


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you taking t3 aswell


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, started 50mcg a day when I went up to 250mg dnp

I haven't felt anything other than heat since that day I felt rough and I upped it after then as well. I just caught a bug which the rest of my family also got.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Had this convo with doggy v mate, it's a hard one. Affects people more than others, I get bad nausea at the start of a cycle but wears off a week or so in. Still get it every time I start tho, tried with food without food, doesn't seem to make a difference for me,


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Had this convo with doggy v mate, it's a hard one. Affects people more than others, I get bad nausea at the start of a cycle but wears off a week or so in. Still get it every time I start tho, tried with food without food, doesn't seem to make a difference for me,


Yeah, I take two at a time rather than split the dose AM and PM. I feel rough for a little while after taking them but only on an empty stomach. If I eat first and then take them it's fine.

They definitely aren't as bad as they are are made out to be, if used sensibly of course. I will probably run another cycle once this has finished and I've had a little break.


----------

